# Minecraft Bukkit Server VM Kann nicht Vergrößert werden



## matrixvirus (30. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit Java VM
ich habe ein Minecraftserver der über der serversoftware Bukkit läuft.
der bat-code zum starten des servers ist 
	
	
	
	





```
java -Xms1536M -Xmx1536M -jar BUKKITSERVER.jar nogui
exit
```
aber er ist bisschen langsam aber ich kann den zugelassenen speicher nicht erhöhen, es kommt immer die fehlermeldung:


----------



## Noctarius (30. Dez 2011)

Wenn du mehr Speicher brauchst wirst du eine 64Bit JVM nutzen müssen.


----------



## matrixvirus (30. Dez 2011)

Geht das denn auf nen 32 Bit system?


----------



## maki (30. Dez 2011)

Ja, zb. mit 32 bit Linux PEA Kernel


----------



## nillehammer (30. Dez 2011)

Hier ein Link zum Tuning von JVM: Java Tuning White Paper
Ein Absatz daraus: For a 32-bit process model, the maximum virtual address size of the process is typically 4 GB, though some operating systems limit this to 2 GB or 3 GB. The maximum heap size is typically -Xmx3800m (1600m) for 2 GB limits), though the actual limitation is application dependent.

D.h. auf 32bit geht nie mehr als 4GB eher weniger (jenach OS). Ein weiterer limitierender Faktor könnte der tatsächlich physisch verfügbare RAM (+ evtl. vorhandenem Swap) sein.


----------



## Noctarius (30. Dez 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ja, zb. mit 32 bit Linux PEA Kernel



Dann kannst du eine 64Bit JVM starten? Oo


----------



## maki (30. Dez 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Dann kannst du eine 64Bit JVM starten? Oo


Ne natürlich nicht... aber man kann viel Speicher zuweisen.


----------



## Noctarius (30. Dez 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ne natürlich nicht... aber man kann viel Speicher zuweisen.



Ahso dachte schon  Ja ok das geht natürlich, allerdings auch max 4GB, weil ein 32Bit Prozess nicht mehr Adressraum besitzt.


----------



## maki (30. Dez 2011)

Mit PAE gehen mehr als 4 GiB 

Früher nannte man das Paging.


----------



## matrixvirus (30. Dez 2011)

hab jetzt irgendwie kein plan was ich machen soll.....???:L


----------



## Noctarius (30. Dez 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Mit PAE gehen mehr als 4 GiB
> 
> Früher nannte man das Paging.



Aber nicht für einen Prozess. 32Bit hat ein 4GB Prozesslimit. Das einzige was mehr Speicher verwalten kann ist das Betriebssystem und somit können jedem Prozess die vollen 4GB Addressspace zugewiesen werden, aber nicht mehr.

Physical Address Extension ? Wikipedia


> Der in einem Prozess bzw. einem Task nutzbare Speicher ist jedoch weiterhin auf 4 GiB begrenzt, sofern man ein lineares Speichermodell („flat memory“) verwendet, da die verwendeten Adressregister nur 32 Bit breit sind.


----------



## matrixvirus (30. Dez 2011)

ich habe was probiert ich kann MAXIMAL 1610M machen......


----------



## Fu3L (30. Dez 2011)

Hast du ein 64 bit Betriebssystem wie Vista (im Normalfall) oder Windoof 7? Dann geh auf java.com und lade dort die JRE 64 bit herunter und installiere diese. Bei anderen Betriebssystemen kenne ich mich nicht aus^^


----------



## pro2 (30. Dez 2011)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Hast du ein 64 bit Betriebssystem wie Vista (im Normalfall) oder Windoof 7? Dann geh auf java.com und lade dort die JRE 64 bit herunter und installiere diese. Bei anderen Betriebssystemen kenne ich mich nicht aus^^



Auf Grund seiner Signatur und seiner vorherigen Posts gehe ich mal stark nicht davon aus ;-)


----------



## matrixvirus (30. Dez 2011)

Ich habe WinXP 32Bit.....


----------



## Fu3L (31. Dez 2011)

pro2 hat gesagt.:


> Auf Grund seiner Signatur und seiner vorherigen Posts gehe ich mal stark nicht davon aus ;-)



Jo, lesen kann sinnvoll sein^^ 
Das is dann doof und komplizierter^^


----------



## Noctarius (31. Dez 2011)

Kann XP nicht auch PAE? War da nicht was?

Physical Address Extension - PAE Memory and Windows


----------



## Sanix (1. Jan 2012)

Soweit ich weiss, gibt Microsoft dieses Feature nur für Serverversionen heraus. Damit die Standarduser auf 64Bit umsteigen.


----------



## Noctarius (1. Jan 2012)

Was ja auch nicht falsch ist 

Aber nach ein wenig Lesen habe ich dann gestern noch rausgefunden, dass bei Windows XP das /PAE am Kernel nur sagt, dass die 2GB Prozessgrenze aufgehoben wird (also quasi das Teil was man früher als Workaround auf wenigstens 3GB anheben konnte - mit /3GB). Davon verfügt XP aber immer noch über die 4GB Gesamt-RAM Grenze. Ergo wird mit jedem MB was an Programme geht dem Kernel der Speicher weggerissen 

Zu deutsch installiere ein neueres Windows mit 64Bit oder ein entsprechendes Linux (welches auch bei 32Bit und PAE mehr als 4GB RAM verwalten kann).
Physical Address Extension ? Wikipedia

PS: Bei aktuellem Windows XP ab SP2 sollte PAE übrigens automatisch aktiviert sein, da dieses für das NX (NoExecution) Bit benötigt wird, wieso allerdings die JVM sich weiterhin strikt weigert mehr als 2GB zu allokieren ist mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## matrixvirus (2. Jan 2012)

ok ich war eh am überlegen ob ich mir ein neueres Windows 64Bit system hole
wäre nett wenn ihr mir schreib was für ein windows am besten geeignet wäre


----------



## pro2 (2. Jan 2012)

Mit einem 785Mhz Prozessor? Der unterstützt wahrscheinlich nicht einmal eine 64 Bit Architektur ^^

Wenn du Windows willst, hol dir halt 7 oder gleich Windows Server 2008, wenn der Einsatz ausschließlich als Server gedacht ist. Ansonsten geht auch ein Linux Server..


----------

